# 3BLD Grzegorz Jałocha algs(UF, UBR)



## sneze2r (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi,
I've finished writing down my edge and pairity algs: click
also there is my corner algs set: click
i hope it will help someone

Cheers


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 15, 2014)

cheers man, this is really useful!!


----------

